

Whoever says there aren't Entrepreneurs in Mexico is wrong - nRike
http://42claps.com
This is a week MDP-athon whose we'll have at the end of the Challenge a VC dinner here in Mexico City!
======
nRike
42 Claps wants to enhance the way people gives donations to non-profitable
organizations, and also is looking for Co-Founders! So this is a great
opportunity to gain experience building awesome products in a short-term
lapse, reaching a global market and gaining equity meanwhile you have fun!

------
armandososa
I think that the title used for this item makes a disservice to the
initiative.

Also, I don't think people in HackerNews are interested on reading posts in
spanish. That been said, I think the project is awesome. Good luck with it!

